# ABS Lockup while driving- 95 Jetta VR6



## Strikethebox62 (Sep 14, 2010)

I am having a issue with my brakes locking up and grabbing very hard while driving. I can hear a groaning noise coming from right behind my fire wall near my feet. I had the module replaced & all 4 abs sensors, however Ican get the brakes to operate properly after turning off the car and restarting it once the abs light comes on... but still having the issue quite often. Any input to what the problem might be? Again the car is a 95 jetta vr6 glx 


Should i consider at this point just doing an abs delete? 
Thanks.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Are there any codes?


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

are any of the wires damaged?

x2 for the codes??

Personally I would just take it out lol problem solved


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Here is some general info to rethink your problem.

ABS does not apply brakes, it only releases pressure, hence anti-lock. 

If your ABS light aluminates on the dash, the ABS system has discovered a fault and has disabled the system for safety.

If your car has EBD or VSA/traction control etc. those functions apply line pressure for corner braking (steering).

Module replaced + all sensors replaced but still have problems (when ABS light is off), you probably have a wiring issue or a tone ring issue on your bearings/axles. 

(we assume all 4 tires are the same size and stupid nonsense like that)


----------



## Strikethebox62 (Sep 14, 2010)

greyhare said:


> Are there any codes?



sorry for the delay, here are the codes as follows,



3 Faults Found:

00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46) 
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46) 
04-00 - Mechanical Malfunction
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44) 
04-00 - Mechanical Malfunction


----------



## Strikethebox62 (Sep 14, 2010)

since all the abs sensors were replaced in feburary,along with the module, you could be right about the wiring issue. the previous owner said this abs issue started after getting new tires at costco.

last night i pulled the fuse for the abs relay, so it works just fine now without it.:thumbup:


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

Strikethebox62 said:


> since all the abs sensors were replaced in feburary,along with the module, you could be right about the wiring issue. the previous owner said this abs issue started after getting new tires at costco.
> 
> last night i pulled the fuse for the abs relay, so it works just fine now without it.:thumbup:


My guess is the tire gorillas damaged some wiring, or inadvertently unplugged the sensors.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

dkfackler said:


> My guess is the tire gorillas damaged some wiring, or inadvertently unplugged the sensors.


Costco dude : "I dont know what this does. I guess its ok to smash it on accident"


----------

